
World’s oldest water gets even older - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-38311781
======
Neliquat
How do they determine how 'old' water is? Is ocean water, particularly near
the deepest points just as 'old'?

Also, is this a homeopaths wet dream? Nevermind, I can do without an answer.

